# Taster und Farben bei Maschine mit Zuhaltung



## P51D (14 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich beschäftige mich nun schon seit Tagen mit Tastern & Farben sowie Leucht & Blinkverhalten. Und irgendwie gibt es zwar Normen (EN 60204-1 und 60073 sind mir bekannt), aber trotzdem ist es beim Thema Zuhaltung dann je nach Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich (also nichts mit abschauen).

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr das aufbauen würdet:
Die Maschine hat mehrere Türen und Klappen die verriegelt und zugehalten werden. Um dem Benutzer während dem Betrieb den Zugang zur Anlage zu ermöglichen, soll über Taster ein Halt angefordert werden (Achsen in SS2). Im Automatikbetrieb, wenn keine Produktion läuft, sind die Antriebe in STO. Zudem verfügt die Anlage über die Betriebsarten Einrichten und erweiterter manueller Betrieb um Achsen mit Zustimmeinrichtung und SLS verfahren zu können.
Ich habe bis jetzt folgendes zusammengetragen, respektive würde die Bedienung der Anlage so aufbauen:

*Reset*
Blauer Taster mit LED zum Quittieren der Safety. Wenn LED aus ist, dann muss nichts quittiert werden. Blinkt sie mit 2Hz ist ein Quittieren nötig, aber nicht alle Sicherheitskreise geschlossen. Leuchtet sie, dann ist Quittieren nötig und alle Sicherheitskreise geschlossen.

*Start / Ein*
Grüner Taster mit LED aktiviert nach einem Quittieren der Safety die Zuhaltungen und die Achsen werden bestromt. Anschliessend wird automatisch die Produktion gestartet.
LED leuchtet, wenn Taste gedrückt werden kann.

*Stopp / Aus*
Roter Taster mit LED. Beendet die Produktion und setzt alle Antriebe auf STO. Die LED leuchtet, wenn die Taste gedrückt werden kann

=> Hier kommt die erste Frage: So würde rote LED des Stopp-Tasters während der Produktion leuchten... soll das so sein oder müsste man hier die Aktivierung der LED von Start und Stopp ändern? Sodass die grüne LED während der laufenden Produktion leuchtet.

*Halt */ (Start)
Weisser Taster mit LED. LED leuchtet wenn Produktion läuft. Sobald über den Taster eine Türfreigabe angefragt wurde blinkt die LED mit 2Hz, bis alle Antriebe in SOS sind. Anschliessend werden die Zuhaltungen automatisch freigegeben und die LED erlischt.

=> Nächste Frage: Bei einem gewissen Hersteller von Zuhaltungen wird über eine Blaue LED-Taste dann die geschlossene Türe bestätigt. Hier würde ein "Konflikt" mit der Reset-Taste entstehen. In einem Video ist ersichtlich, wie diese Quittierung automatisch die Türe zuhält und die Produktion automatisch startet. Gemäss Norm darf aber eine Rückstellfunktion / Quitierfunktion keinen automatischen Anlauf auslösen????
Ich würde über Reset-Taster (verhalten wie oben beschrieben) die Türen quittieren. Anschliessend die weisse LED-Taste mit 0.5Hz blinken lassen, bis der Benutzer diese drückt, dann leuchtet sie wieder normal. Und somit die Zuhaltung wieder aktiviert und Produktion startet.

Was ist eure Meinung/Erfahrung dazu?
Besten Dank,
Gruss
P51D


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2020)

Meine Meinung:
Farbe ist eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist, dass es an allen Anlagen gleich ist.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Mai 2020)

Moin P51D,

hast Du  schon hier geguckt:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzerschnittstelle ?

Den Start/Stopp-Taster würde ich nicht unbedingt beleuchten, um anzuzeigen, dass die Bedienung möglich ist.

Vielleicht den Starttaster blinken lassen, wenn Bedienung möglich und Dauerlicht, wenn eingeschaltet.
Den Stopptaster gar nicht beleuchten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PCS7 (15 Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

Blauer Taster Funktion klingt gut, 


Grün / Start
Grüner Taster mit LED aktiviert nach einem Quittieren der Safety die Zuhaltungen und die Achsen werden bestromt. Anschliessend wird automatisch die Produktion gestartet.
 LED leuchtet nach Betätigung / Anlage läuft. Hier evtl ein Blinken um zu Signalisieren das Die Anlage hochgefahren wird (Antriebe in position gefahren, Zuhaltungen werden aktiviert etc.)
Grün heißt bei uns immer Anlage ein, ob Automatik oder Testbetrieb.

Weiß
Hierüber die Funktionen Betriebsbereit, nach einem Quittieren der Safety. 
evtl.Blinkt -> durch  drücken Zuhaltungen aktivieren und nach aktivierung Dauerleuchten, nun kann Taster Start (grün) aktiviert werden. Leuchten. 
Wenn diese Dauerhaft leuchtet, dann kann grüne Taste betätigt werden.
oder auch Halt, dann obere Funktion weglassen.


Rot /  Stoptaster
Stop Taster. Leuchtet nur bei einer Störung. 
Oder Blinken Störung erkannt, duerhaftes Leuchten, Störung steht an, allerdings Quittiert.

Schwarz / Halt
Halt und start würde ich auf unterschiedliche Taster legen
Also Start immer Grün 


Die Leuchten Grün weiß sind teilweise in Betrieben auch umgekehrt. 

Ein Leuchten gibt immer einen Betriebstatus an. Wenn Du ein bitte Drück mich signalisieren möchtest, dann nimm ein Blinken
Habe mal Folgendes über nur 1 Leuchttaster realisiert. Es ging sich um Wegprüfungen. Langsames Blinken Weg angewÃ¤hlt bitte PrÃ¼fung anfordern (0,5Hz), schnelles Blinken Prüfung Läuft(2,5Hz), Dauerhaft alles OK.

Ein automatischen Anfahren definitiv immer verhindern.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Mai 2020)

Mit dem blauen Taster mache ich genau umgekehrt.

Dauerlicht - Sicherheitskreis offen kann aber hier nicht quittiert werden
Blinklicht - Sicherheitskreis offen und kann von hier quittiert werden. Wenn dann der Sicherheitskreis trotzdem nicht geschlossen ist kommt Dauerlicht.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (15 Mai 2020)

Hi,

Wir haben bei unseren Anlagen immer zwei Tasten an den Türen. Einen blauen Reset und einen Weißen Halt Taktende (inklusive Sicherheit aus).
Der Resetknopf ist aus, wenn Tür offen, blinkt schnell 5Hz wenn diese Tür quittiert werden muss, Blinkt langsam 1Hz wenn die Tür quittiert ist aber Sicherheit noch aus und leuchtet wenn eingeschaltet ist.
Die weise Taste leuchtet im Automatikbetrieb uns Blinkt langsam 1Hz wenn dieser beendet wird. Ist gestoppt und Sicherheit aus, dann ist er aus.

Aber wie du siehst, dass kann alles unterschiedlich betrachtet werden. Wir verfahren nach dem Prinzip "Blinken heißt Drück mich". 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malefiz (16 Mai 2020)

Ich würde die Stopp-Taste immer drückbar machen und sie rot blinken lassen bis die Maschine den Schritt zuende gefahren hat.


----------



## P51D (16 Mai 2020)

Besten Dank für die Antworten.

Das bestätigt meine Befürchtung: obwohl sehr vieles genormt ist, ist hier leider nichts wirklich klar und einheitlich.

Ich werde das bei uns mal zur Diskussion stellen.


----------

